# A Bach Piece



## minguitar (Apr 23, 2020)

Fugue, BWV 1000






Composer: Johann Sebastian Bach (1685 – 1750)

Johann Sebastian Bach was a German composer and musician of the Baroque period. Known as the father of classical music, Bach created more than 1,100 works, including roughly 300 sacred cantatas. His output is unparalleled and includes about every musical genre outside of opera. He is known for instrumental compositions such as the Brandenburg Concertos and the Goldberg Variations, and for vocal music such as the St Matthew Passion and the Mass in B minor. Since the 19th-century Bach Revival, he has been generally regarded as one of the greatest composers of all time.

The Fugue in G minor is a musical composition, possibly for the lute, written by Johann Sebastian Bach shortly after he moved from Köthen to Leipzig in 1723. Bach extracted the second movement from his Sonata No. 1 in G minor for solo violin, BWV 1001, written in 1720, and rewrote it; it is not clear that it was intended for the lute.

In music, a fugue is a contrapuntal compositional technique in two or more voices, built on a subject that is introduced at the beginning in imitation and which recurs frequently in the course of the composition. This fugue is frequently performed on violin, guitar, piano, even lute today. The guitar arrangement is based on Frank Koonce's book. It is selected as one of RCM (The Royal Conservatory of Music) Associate Diploma (ARCT) repertoire. The Associate Diploma (ARCT) and the Licentiate Diploma (LRCM) are the highest academic standings awarded by the RCM Certificate Program.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

In regards to this piece, I always preferred Bream over Segovia, though online recordings do neither any justice. Some other more modern recordings suffer from excessive editing and perhaps reverb. It was nice to hear your take on it.


----------



## minguitar (Apr 23, 2020)

Mooh said:


> In regards to this piece, I always preferred Bream over Segovia, though online recordings do neither any justice. Some other more modern recordings suffer from excessive editing and perhaps reverb. It was nice to hear your take on it.


thanks Mooh. no reverb is added but I use 2 different mic to make a stereo. This is BWV1000 arranged by Koonce (his book of Bach lute suites), and you may realize that there are some difference than BWV1001 (Tarrega, Bream and Segovia arranged from violin edition)


----------



## minguitar (Apr 23, 2020)

It is great I can still edit the post - updated video (I recorded again to fix a wrong bass note in the previous recording)


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Very nice job.

I enjoy listening to your videos.


----------

